# Food Prices About to Explode?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are we about to see some really expensive broccoli? I was told that the price of hamburger meat is already getting stupid.

Something to think about as we march into the future...

15 Reasons Why Your Food Bill Is Going To Start SOARING


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another article...

The problem is not just in California. Federal agriculture officials in January designated parts of 11 states as disaster areas, citing the economic strain that the lack of rain is putting on farmers. Those states are Arkansas, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Idaho, Kansas, New Mexico, Nevada, Oklahoma, Texas and Utah.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought food prices were already soaring.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

California produces a lot of the nations/words food supply. Its going to be a tough year; its a good time to be self sufficient and not have to go shopping. That said I already ordered a few hundred dollars worth of 6 gallon pails on lentils, rice and a veggie stew offered by Costco.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

If a loaf of bread at the local market gets within sight of $20 I may start keeping an eye open for the pale horse to follow.


----------



## Mailichick (Aug 14, 2014)

Here in Hawaii a gallon of milk just hit $8.29. I stopped buying milk when it hit $6.00.


----------



## Batty (Jul 31, 2014)

Mailichick said:


> Here in Hawaii a gallon of milk just hit $8.29. I stopped buying milk when it hit $6.00.


Crap! We go thru a gallon of milk a day and I complain about the $4 milk here! Eesh! Time to get a cow.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

While being a native of California, most people do not recognize its importance. It has changed from the Golden state to the Cereal state...because it is full of fruits and nuts. But in all seriousness, more oranges, more corn and more dairy come from California than the Orange state or Corn state, Cheese and Beef are pretty huge as well. California, no matter the pain in our ass is very important to our survival


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Didn't they have ranches out there. Makes you wonder what they did with all of the cows.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parker_Ranch


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

But, but, the Govt says there is no inflation, food prices are not rising.
Who do we believe???


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

tango said:


> But, but, the Govt says there is no inflation, food prices are not rising.
> Who do we believe???


I believe. I believe. I believe. I believe. X100.
Nope. It didn't convince me. :sad:
==============================================
If you figure inflation the way they did prior to 1980, the current rate is over 8%.
And many food products are in the 11% range. And going higher. The drought is just icing on the cake.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

$5 a pound for ground beef? $2 a pound for chicken pieces? $7 a pound for cheap steaks? 
I think you are behind the curve by a couple of years. Food prices have already exploded.


----------



## Mailichick (Aug 14, 2014)

James m said:


> Didn't they have ranches out there. Makes you wonder what they did with all of the cows.
> 
> Parker Ranch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


As far as I can remember we've always got most of our milk from the mainland. I guess it was cheaper to close most of the ranches and import the milk.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

My grandmother lived in Hawaii in the early eighties, milk was like 3.50 a gallon then.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

At $8 its not cheaper now.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The GUBMINT does NOT factor fuel or food on the CPI Index....


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Also Tango, you can believe your wallet or your garden


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

PaulS said:


> $5 a pound for ground beef? $2 a pound for chicken pieces? $7 a pound for cheap steaks?
> I think you are behind the curve by a couple of years. Food prices have already exploded.


I don't know if that was directed at me or not, but my figures are from June and July of this year from several sources.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We Returned From Meijer Minutes Ago. Ground Beef Is 4.99 A Pound On Sale. Crazy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Believe in the government. The government is altruistic. The government only wants what is best for you. The government will care for you, if you can't. Believe in the government, they only tell you the truth. And if you believe all of that B#ll shift, I have property in Florida for sale that is ready to build on.


----------



## diamondjim (Aug 19, 2014)

paraquack said:


> . And if you believe all of that B#ll shift, I have property in Florida for sale that is ready to build on.


Let's not disparage FLA please. Maybe swamp land in New Jersey....... ;~)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If y'all have RFD-TV on your cable or satellite, you need to start paying attention to two shows, both are on Saturday morning and repeated again on Sunday.
This Week In Agribusiness, and The US Farm Report.

We cut our meat buying down to a tiny fraction of what is was a few years ago. I realize that a majority of Americans can not, and that we are truly blessed to have access to venison and organically raised chicken, not to mention fresh eggs anytime we desire.
If you live rurally, you really need to think about raising your own food. Twenty years ago I knew nothing about chickens or vegetables, and if this ex-city boy can do it, so can you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Upon more thought, even suburban people should be able to have a back yard vegetable garden.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is why we need socialism to cure problems like this and keep food affordable. Look how well it worked in Venezuela

Venezuela Will Begin Fingerprinting Grocery Shoppers To Control How Much Food They Buy | Fox News Latino


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I believe what I see at the store each trip.

Anyone who believes that there is no inflation probably is a LIB!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I grew up in a metropolis, no interest in gardens or Chickens. Now have Goats sheep a garden, more chickens coming and hopefully more Ducks and Turkeys. Look at me now Ma


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

tango said:


> I believe what I see at the store each trip.
> 
> Anyone who believes that there is no inflation probably is a LIB!


Sweetie, I don't think even the libs could deny inflation without _actually_ sticking their head in the sand. Of course, they could be...it wouldn't be the most outrageous thing I've ever heard, by a long shot...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

During WW2,people had a "Victory Garden" planted. Most food was for the troops at that time and little was left for others. You had to be self reliant back then.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While not as common as it once was. Personal/family gardens are a part of life here. Grandma at 80 still plants hers ever year and grows far to much. We have another friend that is 90 and she still plants hers. Her grandson built a 4 foot raised bed that is narrow enough for her to reach both sides.
There is enough meat in the freezer to last a year right now we will get by.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Please read this as if it were Jeff Foxworthy doing a "you might be a ******* if'

As the current regime along with the EPA continues to assault fuel (coal, Nat Gas, Oil, Gas etc) Food Prices Will Rise; 

As they continue their INSANE love of corn ethanol...taking feed and using good fuel to make substandard fuel, Food Prices Will Rise; 

As the Fed prints $80 B per month, Food Prices Will Rise


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Please read this as if it were Jeff Foxworthy doing a "you might be a ******* if'
> 
> As the current regime along with the EPA continues to assault fuel (coal, Nat Gas, Oil, Gas etc) Food Prices Will Rise;
> 
> ...


And so shall I


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Take a walk through your local neighborhood. You will see how FEW gardens there are.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Chirp, chirp, chirp.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

We have raspberries, strawberries and blackberries. Frozen then canned. We have tomatoes, tomatillos, and you name the pepper, I probably have it. The 7 pot and Trinidad Scorpion peppers keep the deer and other wild critters from even getting close to the garden. I built a rifle for a friend, in return, we get a side of beef this year and next (they raise Longhorns). We have a peach, pear, plum, two cherry and two apple trees that we make preserves out of the fruit and can that. I LOVE my wife's homemade apple and peach butters. She's stocked enough to last us YEARS at this rate. If calories are needed, we should be able to survive until the world ends!!!

Unfortunately where we live (even though we are in the country, the covenants do not allow any livestock. Plus I have an alpha hotel neighbor who would take me to court for violating the covenants. Libtard and his wife are from California and they eat BOXED food (those Smart ones meals, god they smell revolting when he heats one up at work) not real food.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Agreed!!! Makes you wonder why a serious effort for desalination in the Pacific Ocean isn't being brought to a reality.
Plenty of water could be made useable if that were to happen. That is of course unless FUKUSHIMA hasn't made that point moot????

DERMA-REDI
Dean


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

It makes you wonder if it is even possible to be this incompetent but if you sprinkle some of that in along with the fact that this is all by design
then you have a recipe for the USA being brought down to 2nd/3rd world status (which is clearly the goal)... sadly

DERMA-REDI
Dean


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

A buddy of mine (he owns a local pizza joint) said candy bars are about to go up 1/3 their price in the next few mouths.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

TJC44 said:


> Take a walk through your local neighborhood. You will see how FEW gardens there are.


In my little town there are about 3-5 gardens per block with about 5-8 house per block, but none of these gardens produce enough to live on.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Like everything in America the people have left it to someone else to do the work / grow food. This country did quite well before comiefornia became a major food source and "could" do so again if people would do some work! The biggest hold up I would think is the government local/state/federal won't get out of peoples lives.


----------

